# Black Spots on Underneath of Bearded Dragon



## swissfairy (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi,

Having a bit of a panic at the moment so any advice would be greatly appreciated.

I was just having a bit of a cuddle with Ozzie when I noticed several black/brown spots on his underneath, along his legs and the bottom of his belly if that makes sense?

I'll try to get a picture in a moment but he wasn't too thrilled at me trying to turn him upside down to get a better look!

Apart from the spots he seems absolutely fine, eating a pooping normally, temperatures are fine and there's been no change in behaviour.

Can anyone tell me what these might be and how to treat them??

Thanks,

Amy x


----------



## swissfairy (Jan 9, 2011)

Here are some pics:





































(His belly looks really odd in the final picture but I promise he's not malnourished!)

Anyone got any ideas? I don't want to rush him down to the vets if it's actually nothing to worry about!

x


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

Do you mean near his tail? Also don't ever turn him upside down. Oh that's nothing to worry about I think they are just pores? Somebody please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## swissfairy (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes I mean by the tail.

Don't worry I didn't turn him upside down, just lifted him up onto his front legs if that makes sense then lifted him up in one hand and looked at him from underneath (which he didn't like very much!)

Any ideas?


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

I know I didn't see the pictures before I posted sorry, I was just saying not to although I'm sure you probably knew this already.


----------



## swissfairy (Jan 9, 2011)

Junior13reptilez said:


> I know I didn't see the pictures before I posted sorry, I was just saying not to although I'm sure you probably knew this already.


Yeh don't worry - I'm pretty sure if I tried to actually turn him upside down he'd have a lot to say about it! He's given me quite an impressive scratch when I held him above me a bit to get the pictures from underneath haha!

My friend has suggested they may be a result of clogged femoral pores and says it's nothing to worry about.... can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

Type in on google something like 'Bearded dragon sexing'


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

Those look like pretty normal femoral pores to me, nothing to worry about


----------



## swissfairy (Jan 9, 2011)

Panic over and now I feel a bit stupid....

From Reptile Care and Husbandry: Bearded Dragons



> Bearded Dragons of both sexes also have what are called femoral pores. These are a row of pores lining the inside of the thighs. In males, especially during breeding season, they secrete a waxy substance. On a male Bearded Dragon, you will notice that these pores are larger and stick out farther. In females, the first few closest to the vent sometimes bulge but the rest (if not all) are flat and small.


So nothing to worry about!

I'd never noticed them before though and I'm having such a rubbish few days at the moment it would be just my luck for one of my animals to have developed some lethal illness!


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

dickvansheepcake said:


> Those look like pretty normal femoral pores to me, nothing to worry about


What I thought but wasn't 100% sure. Also the only stupid question is the one not asked =).


----------

